# "Whose War Is It?" by J. L. Granatstein



## Baloo (30 Jan 2007)

From the author that brought us "Who Killed the Canadian Military?" and "Canada's Army: Waging War and Keeping the Peace" comes his latest book, "Whose War Is It?". Published in 2007, it contains many modern and current examples of policy within the nation, from past governments to ideas being put forward by the current government under Stephen Harper. The main premise of the book surrounds the concept of 'national interests', or to be more precise, the seeming lack of such things that drive foreign policy and defence spending in Canada. Granatstein, through a wide variety of subjects, contests that ideal and moralist policy cannot be the propulsion for Canadian actions taken in the world, and more adherence to _realpolitik_ (tempered by a sense of ethical judgment of course, a balance is always necessary). While the book is not nearly as substantial in content as "Canada's Army," the 230 or so pages do his arguments justice. With just around a couple dozen pages left, I haven't been able to put it down since I purchased it the other day, when I'm not busy. 

Opening the book with a fiction, but entirely possible, double-whammy of a natural disaster and terrorist attack taking place in the very near future. It isn't based on intelligence reports, conspiracy theories or as such, but is meant to serve as an illustration of the failings will have experience via its cuts and ignorance of military spending in the past decades. With substantial amounts of troops in Afghanistan, the west coast navy on maneuvers or in the Persian Gulf, ports in British Columbia knocked out by the earthquake, American aid and air transport being used in Oregon and Washington State (from the same disaster), an inability to gain Ukrainian or Russian aircraft for aid, and anti-Muslim backlashes and riots in Toronto and Montreal, the author contends that the Canadian Forces are severely inequipped to deal with both its commitments abroad and to domestic emergencies on the home front, at any reasonable length of time. 

From there, he sets the tone for the rest of the book. In subsequent chapters, he assaults the 'myths' of peacekeeping: the very notion and its actual effect where it has been attempted, in addition to confronting those who would see it as Canada's 'traditional' role. In another area of the book, he presses the issue of being able to effectually deal with the Americans and the Pentagon, rather than pandering to anti-Americanism, or utilizing supposed 'multilateralism' as reasons for our foreign policy, rather than looking to actual Canadian interests; again, he takes a more realistic look at the world, rather than how it 'ought' to be. Granatstein takes a hard look at the issue of Arctic sovereignty, and the need to police our own backyard, should we be so inclined to be interested in retaining the North-West Passage as our own and forcing the world to recognize our claims. He attacks the seeming culture of pacifism and anti-militarism in the province of Quebec, when compared to the rest of the country, how to counter its influence (in such ways as Louis St. Laurent did with Korea and NATO, when confronted by the issue), and the trouble that has become associated with Canadian multiculturalism (divided communities, divided loyalties, supporting terrorist organizations, etc.). 

Basically, Granatstein attempts to shine a light on some of the things Canadian take to heart at face value, and in my opinion, this book should be required reading for all Canadians. Whether or not you agree with all of his views, and he has many, many of his thoughts are certainly right on the mark. He's no fan of Jack Layton, the former governments of Jean Chretien or Paul Martin, and does not devote unnecessary praise to any political ideology when it has been proven wrong according to the idea of 'national interests'. 

Anyone interested in Canadian politics and its standing in the international community should give this book a second look, and pick it up is possible.


----------



## cplcaldwell (30 Jan 2007)

I have not read the book but it is worth noting that the *National Post * is carrying four excerpts of the book this week.

At lunch I read _"February 12, 2008"_ the first instalment of the four.

An interesting read, which I suspect is the opening that Baloo refers to above.

I will pick up a Post tomorrow to read the next instalment _"The Harmful Idealization of Peacekeeping"_


----------



## Baloo (30 Jan 2007)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> I have not read the book but it is worth noting that the *National Post * is carrying four excerpts of the book this week.
> 
> At lunch I read _"February 12, 2008"_ the first instalment of the four.
> 
> ...



Those are the first two chapters of the book. Should you desire a bit of further judgment regarding this work, pick up a Post and take a look.


----------



## observor 69 (31 Jan 2007)

Second of four  
BYLINE:  J.L. GRANATSTEIN  



http://tinyurl.com/3y8zqo


----------



## LeonTheNeon (31 Jan 2007)

I picked up the book tonight.  I haven't started it yet but I'll let you know what I think once I get into it.


----------



## observor 69 (3 Feb 2007)

Whose War Is It?

How Canada Can Survive 

in the Post-9/11 World

By J. L. Granatstein


G&M Book Review

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070203.BKGRAN03/TPStory/Entertainment/Books


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 Feb 2007)

I finished "Whose War is it?" last night.  I'd love to unconditionally recommend this book to be read by each and every single Canadian; however, as much as I love the book it has one glaring problem.  It really comes across as a Trudeau/Chretien/Martin bash-fest, and to some, but lesser degree, a Harper love-fest.  Now I know on army.ca this will not be viewed as a bad thing, but it diminishes the ability for the book to get the point across about the state of the CF, and Canada in the post-9/11 world.  Were I to recommend this to any liberal (small l) friends or any Liberal/NDP friends (and yes I have plenty) they either:

a) Wouldn't read it
b) Wouldn't get the point because they'd be too distracted by the bashing.

More other, more minor criticism, is that Granatstein makes a lot of assertions and assumption, but only seems to back up some of them.  This is fine for somebody like me who is very pro-military, pro-R2P, etc... basically somebody who shares his view point; however, he leaves himself open to coming across like rhetoric, instead of a reasoned fact-based logical argument.  To be fair, I think that's what he's going for and overall I'm just being picky, the book is really very good.

Overall:
For member of army.ca - 10/10, You'll love it and be saying "Hallelujah brother!  Preach it!" throughout the book
For every other Canadian - 9/10, This is an important book and everybody should read it.  This book points out what may be the biggest policy problems that Canada faces and has faced in the modern-era.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 Feb 2007)

I really should point out the positives.

This book hits the nail on the head with regards to Canadian foreign policy, sovereignty and national interests.  Canada is rapidly becoming the country that everybody loves but nobody respects.  We have a habit of coming off internationaly as holier-than-thou, and preach how other people should be but we don't, because we can't, back it up with action.  We do not have sufficient focus on our sovereignty, we take it for granted.  We do not do all we can to safeguard our national interests.  Our relationship with the USA is critically important and we take that for granted too.  We talk all the time about how we know more about the USA then they do about us, but with regard to how they see us, we, as Canadians, do a terrible job.  We do not make the USA feel safe along their northern border.  We do not support them politicaly, in fact, to the contrary lately we've been politically insulting to the USA.  This is NOT good for Canada.  This is NOT good for Canadian sovereignty.  This is NOT good for Canadians or our national interests.

And the backbone of ALL of this, is a strong, modern CF and strong political leadership.


----------



## Teflon (8 Feb 2007)

I just picked it up at the book store the other day, unfortunately there is a couple of others before it on my to read list but I certainly will be reading it.


----------



## 2 Cdo (8 Feb 2007)

LeonTheNeon said:
			
		

> *It really comes across as a Trudeau/Chretien/Martin bash-fest, * and to some, but lesser degree, a Harper love-fest.  Now I know on army.ca this will not be viewed as a bad thing, but it diminishes the ability for the book to get the point across about the state of the CF, and Canada in the post-9/11 world.  Were I to recommend this to any liberal (small l) friends or any Liberal/NDP friends (and yes I have plenty) they either:
> 
> a) Wouldn't read it
> b) Wouldn't get the point because they'd be too distracted by the bashing.



Leon, that is reason enough for me to read this book!

My bold addition.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 Feb 2007)

Somehow I kind of expected somebody to say that.  

I'm sure you'll enjoy the book.


----------



## kas (2 Mar 2007)

Passing this notice along for any local types that might be interested.



> Canadian Defence & Foreign Affairs Institute
> 
> is presenting
> 
> ...


----------



## klambie (3 Mar 2007)

Granatstein will also be at the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary the same evening.

http://www.museumoftheregiments.ca/main/vi_lc.php


----------



## Dale Denton (3 Mar 2007)

I just picked the book up yesterday and I'm currently on the 3rd chapter on our national interests. The first chapter does a great job grabbing your attention and to me seems scary, but the scenario is very realistic (I can see the possibility of that happening in the future). So far, I love this book, and I'd recommend it to anyone (es-specially to the journalists who love writing about our need to be a peacekeeper and a moral superpower. I'd give this one a 9/10


----------



## Flip (4 Mar 2007)

Loved the book!

Not because it's a riveting read but because it speaks truth.

The book begins and ends with a shlockey fictional accounts of how things can turn
out when we turn to our military. The object lesson is very real though.

Yes, the liberal party takes a beating - On defense matters it should.

The author points out the need to define national interest, and act on it, 
and not what's easy or popular.  We (Canadians) are often confused by 
"national interest" and "foreign policy" and what role the military plays.

In a very real sense he identifies  serious flaws in Canada's self image.
The author debunks notions of "honest broker" and "peacekeeper"
when Canadian issues are discussed.

Canada's self image as friend to all the world including our enemies is a dangerous
delusion and Canadians are deeply confused about who our friends are.
Granatstein does a nice job of making this apparent.

This is a very topical book...... seems as though he finished writing it last week.

No one should be allowed to vote without at least some exposure to this book.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Mar 2007)

I've just finished the book - I read it immediately after reading "Who Killed Canada's Army?"

I found both books refreshingly straightforward; however - I found "Whose War" to be mostly a rehash of the ideas put forward in "Who Killed".  This may be because of the proximity of my readings - but I did find "Whose War" to be a waste of time, with very few new ideas put forward, if you've read "Who Killed".

Both are very "readable", though.

Roy


----------



## thatoldfool (11 May 2007)

Having read the review of this book in the Globe and Mail, and having especially enjoyed Canada's Army, I decided to pick this book up.

Overall, I found the book both informative and easy to read. 

Granatstein's point are important ones, although anyone who has read any of his other work will no doubt already find them familiar. Some of the sections are obvious problems that Canada needs to address, some are not--many of these issues have been raised in the paper's since Harper's government took over.

That being said, especially coming from reading Canada's Army, this book felt more like a long op-ed than a concrete academic work. Issues are raised and cited when possible, but he uses hypothetical, extreme, scenarios to try and prove his point. Some will criticize me, and remind me that re: a Canadian 9/11 it's not a matter of if, but when. True, and fair enough. Nonetheless, I felt the book to be a bit sensationalist in trying to win its readers over to Granatstein's cause.

Those in the military will read this book and nod their head's, but from the non military readers that i've listened to or read, Whose War Is It comes over a bit too heavy handed.

In the end, I recommend this book, but balancing the potential civilian vs. military readership, give it 7.5/10. For someone who wants a basic understanding and summary of the issues, read it--but if you really want to bite into the meat of the matter, I would suggest reading the much longer Canada's Army combined with Who Killed the Canadian Military, plus perhaps some of the more abstract new books on Afghanistan etc.

My two cents.

-Cin


----------



## brihard (11 May 2007)

I picked it up the other day and am about a quarter of the way through. Very readble and easy to digest. He has an aggressive tone as an author, but that's not a bad thing... It works with his writing style.

From what I've read so far, I'd reccommend it as a coles notes version of the current geopolitical context in which the CF operates...


----------



## RangerRay (12 May 2007)

I thought that he really clarified things when he defined and contrasted "Canadian values" and "national interest", and how foreign policy has to make "national interests" paramount.


----------



## Flip (12 May 2007)

Ranger Ray - Exactly right!

That's the most important lesson of the book.
The anti-Americanism is important too though.

Everybody in the world wants to pull on Superman's cape 
lately.

We're better off holding his suit jacket while he's doing his thing 
rather than mouthing off at him like every banana republic on earth.

( so to speak  ;D)


----------



## Bigmac (7 Jun 2007)

I have heard a few people talking and debating about the book both pros and cons. Here is one of the not so good reviews. I am going to have to pick up the book and find out what all the fuss is about.



> The Ugly Canadian
> Embracing the American Empire
> 
> by Jim Miles; June 06, 2007
> ...



http://www.zmag.org/content/showarticle.cfm?SectionID=102&ItemID=13013


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jun 2007)

Given the editorial philosophy of the publication that carried the review, one should not be surprised by both the tone and the thrust of the review. The reviewer clearly would not be out of place at a gathering of the far left and, while he identifies a number of contentious points in the book, reverts to personal abuse and the trumpeting of slogans in place of reasoned rebuttal. If I already had not read the book, this review would cause me to immediately rush to the nearest book store.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Given the editorial philosophy of the publication that carried the review, one should not be surprised by both the tone and the thrust of the review. The reviewer clearly would not be out of place at a gathering of the far left and, while he identifies a number of contentious points in the book, reverts to personal abuse and the trumpeting of slogans in place of reasoned rebuttal. If I already had not read the book, this review would cause me to immediately rush to the nearest book store.



Yup he sure do use some purty big fancy words there. Too fancy for this poor unedumucated ex grunt. :


----------



## observor 69 (7 Jun 2007)

Sorry I was unable to get through all the review as I have developed a low tolerance for wasting my time.

 And I knew it would be a waste of time within a few paragraphs.  :


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jun 2007)

Danjanou

Like, you know, if I said what I really thunk, the mods, like, woulda dumped on me.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (7 Jun 2007)

Loved the book, really showed to me the stupidity of anti-Americanism to Canada.

Pity we don't have any required reading Laws, we could at least write it into the constitution I guess


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2007)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Danjanou
> 
> Like, you know, if I said what I really thunk, the mods, like, woulda dumped on me.



Not this one


----------

